# Resorts Recovery Solutions



## mayan tony (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried to be humorous regarding my last post and got many views but no responses, so I am trying again.
Does anyone know anything about the above company out of San Diego?Particulars of situation outlined in post titled " A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To This Forum"


----------



## Conan (Apr 6, 2008)

The main business of Resort Recovery Systems/Solutions is, or at least was, acting as a collection agency for timeshare properties dealing with delinquent owners.
http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/2003/ts/apr/0403-03t.htm
http://www.resortrecovery.com/


----------



## mayan tony (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I didn't think they worked for timeshare owner.


----------



## Leturno (Apr 23, 2008)

I did a yahoo search to try to find some info on this "Resorts Recovery Solutions" after reading your "a Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum" post (and yes I got the reference). And low and behold this forum discussion was the number one yahoo search result. So according to Yahoo this discussion thread is the web's most authoritative source on Resorts Recovery Solutions?! So there doesn't seem to be anything on the web about "Resorts Recovery Solutions". Could you have the name wrong??

Scott


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 23, 2008)

You are using the wrong search engine...there are several hits on google.

I LOVE this quote from his 2003 press release: http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/2003/ts/apr/0403-03t.htm

Press Release: Resort Communications
April 3, 2003
SAN DIEGO, CA -- David Danneberg, long time Director of Business Development of Resort Communications, announces the opening of his own business, Resort Recovery Systems (RRS Inc.). The new company is designed to offer timeshare resort developers a true way of maximizing their delinquent account receivables.

Their website http://www.resortrecovery.com  has them basically as a collection agency.

There's a "Torts - Property - Truth in Lending" suit against them:  http://dockets.justia.com/docket/court-mndce/case_no-0:2007cv04123/case_id-94245/

Sounds like a happy go lucky bunch. :rofl:


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Maybe they have it backwards*



UWSurfer said:


> The new company is designed to offer timeshare resort developers a true way of maximizing their delinquent account receivables.



Gee, at our resorts we try to MINIMIZE our delinquent account receivables. We sure wouldn't pay to get them higher!


----------



## rsonc (Apr 23, 2008)

*I am an Allegro/Occidental Owner:*

Did you call resortcom.com at Phone: (619) 683-2470 

They are the company that handles all Allegro Resort memberships, if their is a problem they should be able to tell you if it went to another company. 

Personally I have better luck calling Allegro at 1-888-538-8048 and ask for Seve or Maria Rosario they both have been around along time and should be able to help.. if you need a manager ask for Sandy Kelly. 

They have sold one of my memberships before and they just moved my contract to one of their other clubs. My understanding is some of the clubs they sell they have an agreement with the resort that members can still use them and I know there is one company in the D.R. that this has happened to but I thought it was a Barcelo but I could be wrong. 

I own several timeshares with Allegro and the San Diego office is hard to get in touch with so I just deal with the reservations department and they can answer my questions 99% of the time. 

Let me know if you have any other questions about this company I would be happy to answer what I can. 

There are only 2 other people that I know of on Tug that owns with this company, I have been very happy with my memberships. 

Susan


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Gee, at our resorts we try to MINIMIZE our delinquent account receivables. We sure wouldn't pay to get them higher!



No kidding.   That was not a good way for them to put that.  :rofl:


----------

